# Loose Headset and I Don't Know What Else To Try



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

I noticed after a ride a couple of weeks ago that my headset had become loose. So I tightened it the standard way. (loosen stem bolts, tighten top cap screw until no play, tighten stem bolts) Seemed good. Next ride it's loose again. Then I take it apart, check headset/races/cups/etc for damage, and regrease everything and put it back together making sure everything fits together properly and steering is smooth. Seemed good. Next ride it's loose again. Then I thought maybe the stem was slipping. Took the stem off, thoroughly cleaned/degreased the steering tube and stem, then took some sandpaper to both. Put it back together. Seemed good. Next ride it's loose again. Finally I took it all apart again thinking the bearings might be bad. I thoroughly degreased/cleaned the caged bearings till they looked brand new. Repacked them, put it all back together. Seemed good. Next ride it's loose again.

I'm at a loss now. Not only that, the last time I tightened the stem bolts I stripped one of the heads, so now I have to figure out how to get that out. Could the bearings actually be bad? What does a bad bearing look like? After cleaning they looked perfectly fine and round.

The star nut doesn't seem to be slipping, which shouldn't matter once it's initially tightened down. I'm using a torque wrench to torque down the stem bolts to spec. I've tried tightening the top cap screw a little more than normal while still allowing free/smooth steering. The headset becomes loose about halfway through a 20 mile ride. BTW this is a Cannondale Quick hybrid bike with rigid AL fork that I've been using to get some road miles in. Bought it used, no headset issue for 1000 miles.

Suggestions? There's obviously something I'm overlooking.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

You don't have many options that result in this, so just narrow them down.

1) Stem IS slipping on the steerer tube.
2) A bearing race is not seated, and is slowly being pushed into the head tube while riding.
3) A bearing race is deforming.
4) A bearing seat is deforming.

Slipping stem is easy. Scratch or pencil the inside of the stem at the top of the steerer tube once set. If it's slipping, you'll see a gap where the mark was previousely nestled against the steerer tube.

Unseated bearing races are not easy to detect in the amounts that result in the headset being loose, but they typically seat in short order. Can take to a shop and put a bearing press on it to see if it seats any further. Typically only occurs right after a new headset is installed.

Races will deform at the balls under too much pressure, resulting in an indexed feel to steering. I once heard of a whole race slowly caving, resulting in in the steering coming loose repeatedly. It was one of those high-falutin' weight weenie parts from the days before reasonable engineering was required.

My money's on the stem slipping. Good luck!


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

So all but option 1 would be a trip to the shop I guess. My pride HATES when I have to do that.

I haven't tried that method of testing for stem slip. I'll do that. If it is slipping, what would cause it to start after 1000 miles? Could be cracked, but I kinda doubt it. I'll inspect it.

I want to make sure I know which part is which, because I'm not 100% sure. I know how it all goes together but I'm not sure which parts are the races and which the seats. One is what the bearing spins against and the other is simply pressed against the bearing, right? Or am I way off...

thanks bigflamingtac!

Edit: And I don't suspect it's too much pressure on the bearings as I'm very careful not to over tighten. Before this started and after every time I tighten, the steering is always stable and smooth with zero play.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

In addition to the above, I had a recent problem with mine. I decided to paint my headset's top cap because it was showing it's age. Sanded, painted, looked good. Put it on the bike and the plastic insert that goes between the headset top cap and the spacers/stem didn't seat. The extra thickness of a couple layers of paint caused just enough clearance issue so it wouldn't go down. I noticed it, but thought it was good. Went for a ride, and the compression spacer finally went down. this caused the headset to get loose. I probably ended up tightening up my headset/stem 3 times on that ride. Since then, no problem though.

I'd recommend the pencil method to make sure the stem isn't slipping to start with.

For reference. Many headsets are different, but the left is a general purpose cartridge type headset. You may have caged bearings, where the cartridge is replaced by loose/caged bearings and a rubber seal ring (shown on the right)


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Make sure the top of the steerer tube isn't bottoming out on the top cap, that can prevent you from getting everything tight enough to begin with.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Hope it's the stem slipping, too. If so, you could always try some carbon paste on the steerer tube. It has some fine grit in it to give a little extra grip between smooth surfaces.


----------

